

Ask HN: Best anti-virus for Mac? - jorangreef


======
runjake
Sophos Endpoint Security is the "best" I've seen. It seems to have negligible
performance hits. Please don't take this as a glowing endorsement.

Everything else seems to be complete garbage, especially the respective
products from McAfee and Symantec. ClamX is clunky and not very functional.

------
tobylane
If you are protecting Windows users then mcafee and clamavx seem to be
recommended but panda, Sophos and kasperky exist.

If you are protecting yourself uninstall your weaknesses, Microsoft office,
java and flash.

------
brudgers
Ubuntu

